# This Forum ROCKS...Poe Coming HOME!!!



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

After crying every tear I have in my body, I just can't see my life without a rabbit. Cathy (BlueGiants) has some mini rex babies that can help fill this hole in my heart. My daughter just got up with nightmares of Elf, lying on that cold table, with her eyes open...sigh... I need bunny love. We all do. 

[align=center]





[/align]
So I will need help to get my new boy to me. It's a hop hop hop from Long Island, New York to Jacksonville, Florida. I can go up to Georgia, but I know I can't get all the way to New York. I'll need help. 

He's not going to be ready to leave home until this coming Friday, and I know this weekend is Mother's Day, so that probably won't work for most people... Weekends are better for me, since I'm a teacher. Maybe the following weekend...or the weekend after that? I'm willing to work around anyone who can help out.

I know this seems quick, but I just can't help it. I know it would help me. I know it would help my kids. I hope no one will condemn me for wanting to ease my aching heart in this way.

Minda


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 3, 2009)

Perhaps a flight home donation/collection would be easier..

I can't help with transport, but i'm willing to pitch in fundage.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

I don't condemn you at all. :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 3, 2009)

Awwww Minda, I'm so sorry. I wish I could help somehow. Let me know if there's anything I can do....


----------



## Malexis (May 3, 2009)

I fully understand what you mean.. Its hard not having a rabbit in the house after having one for so long. After my Heart bunny Grasshopper passed i got my new bunny Evie i think 6 days later. No one is going to think its too soon. Its just so hard not having any bunny to love in the house. Hope you get this little guy! Any name idea's?


----------



## SunnyCait (May 3, 2009)

I don't think anyone can judge you for wanting another rabbit. *hugs*

I wish I was over that way, I would be more than willing to do the drive. 

Good luck and I hope someone comes to the rescue very soon!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Perhaps a flight home donation/collection would be easier..
> 
> I can't help with transport, but i'm willing to pitch in fundage.


Do you think a baby bunny would make it flying on his own? 

I looked on Delta and it says $275.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> I fully understand what you mean.. Its hard not having a rabbit in the house after having one for so long. After my Heart bunny Grasshopper passed i got my new bunny Evie i think 6 days later. No one is going to think its too soon. Its just so hard not having any bunny to love in the house. Hope you get this little guy! Any name idea's?


My last black mini-rex (in college) was named Chaucer. I'd like another author's name. My son has suggested Edgar or Poe.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

If it's driving instead of flying it would be something along the lines of...

New York to New Jersey

New Jersey to Maryland

Maryland to Virginia

Virginia to North Carolina

North Carolina to South Caroline

South Carolina to Georgia

Georgia to Florida....Minda


...with possible shorter hops along the way....


----------



## Malexis (May 3, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Malexis wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I fully understand what you mean.. Its hard not having a rabbit in the house after having one for so long. After my Heart bunny Grasshopper passed i got my new bunny Evie i think 6 days later. No one is going to think its too soon. Its just so hard not having any bunny to love in the house. Hope you get this little guy! Any name idea's?
> ...


Thats a good idea Outta either of those i like Poe!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 3, 2009)

It would be nice to find someone going to floriday from NJ.


----------



## BlueGiants (May 3, 2009)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> *Malexis wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I fully understand what you mean.. Its hard not having a rabbit in the house after having one for so long. After my Heart bunny Grasshopper passed i got my new bunny Evie i think 6 days later. No one is going to think its too soon. Its just so hard not having any bunny to love in the house. Hope you get this little guy! Any name idea's?
> ...



His Grandfather's name is Shakespeare and His grandmother is Juliet...


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

That is perfect, then... for him to have an author's name.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> It would be nice to find someone going to floriday from NJ.


That would be awesome...wonder if anyone is vacationing down here any time soon.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 3, 2009)

I'd be happy to toss in a bit of $$$... don't think I can help drive though, unless you fancy a trip North 
Hugs to your daughter Minda... I'm sad that your family is hurting so bad.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 3, 2009)

Oddly.. were going to the condo in Daytona Beach first of June.. but I am in the total opposite direction.

Which is suckage.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

Cathy, is shipping by plane an option you'd be willing to go with? 

If it is something you think the baby could handle and that you'd be ok with, then maybe I can work something out for anyone who wants to help me cover the cost.

I can do something like accept paypal donations...give 10% of the donations to charity (covering that 10% myself) and draw a picture of the owner's rabbit who donated to the plane fare???


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 4, 2009)

I'm down for donations but I don't have PayPal anymore. I would have to mail you a check Minda..


----------



## RexyRex (May 4, 2009)

If you choose not to fly I can help with transport. I'd love to help get your new bunny to yall!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 4, 2009)

I'm driving from Columbia, SC to Daytona Beach on Friday, if the bun can be transported by then I can pick up and drive down to Jackonville.

If you can't transport this bun, check out GRR. We have a gorgeous mini-rex named Tweak, among about 100 other rabbits.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 4, 2009)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Oddly.. were going to the condo in Daytona Beach first of June.. but I am in the total opposite direction.
> 
> Which is suckage.


If you're going to have time for a visit, PM me for my phone number. I'd love to meet you.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 4, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I'm driving from Columbia, SC to Daytona Beach on Friday, if the bun can be transported by then I can pick up and drive down to Jackonville.
> 
> If you can transport this bun, check out GRR. We have a gorgeous mini-rex named Tweak, among about 100 other rabbits.


Is Tweak an outside bunny?


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 4, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm driving from Columbia, SC to Daytona Beach on Friday, if the bun can be transported by then I can pick up and drive down to Jackonville.
> ...


Inside, although an enclosed porch would be satisfactory.


----------



## BlueGiants (May 4, 2009)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Cathy, is shipping by plane an option you'd be willing to go with?
> 
> If it is something you think the baby could handle and that you'd be ok with, then maybe I can work something out for anyone who wants to help me cover the cost.
> 
> I can do something like accept paypal donations...give 10% of the donations to charity (covering that 10% myself) and draw a picture of the owner's rabbit who donated to the plane fare???



I'd do what ever you need Minda... Just let me know. I'll donate the cost of the Health Certificate and Carrier. (But if you find a rescue, that would be great too!)


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 4, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *GoinBackToCali wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oddly.. were going to the condo in Daytona Beach first of June.. but I am in the total opposite direction.
> ...



We're gonna be there for 7 days.. I most certainly will have time for a visit.. and you can inspect my hair length..lol



I will hit you when it's closer to time..If you give me your number now, I'll forget it..



Z


----------



## TinysMom (May 4, 2009)

Minda,

I've been wanting to PM you about getting another rabbit but I didn't want to seem pushy. Elf was such a huge part of your life - and the forum too - that I was going to recommend you consider getting another bun ASAP. I was going to tell you that it wouldn't lessen Elf's memories at all - but help you through the grief. I learned that from my decision to adopt Zeus just days after Tiny passed....

I'm so happy you are willing to get another rabbit this soon and I hope the forum can help you in some way. I'll be following this thread closely!


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

i cant help...
i feel so bad now.. if the ocean was not in the way, whats stopping me!
i love the little rex baby


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 4, 2009)

Minda of course we don't condemn you! If you think that another bunny will help you heal, then you should go for it. I thought that it might when you said in Elf's bridge thread that you didn't think you could be without a rabbit for long. I think that we would be the same if it ever happened to us... 


Sadly as we're so far away can't help with transport but I would be happy to donate some money either to flight costs or petrol costs for the drivers, whatever helps you get the bunny to you 

:hug:


----------



## werecatrising (May 4, 2009)

I'm glad you are getting another bun. I feel the best way to honor the memories of those we have lost is to share our love with another in need.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 4, 2009)

well if the bun is going to be driven i can get to a few bridges at Pa/NJ and take to upper bucks county if this is an option for route? let me know 

Minda no one condems you at all, most of us know the pain and the ease another bun can make when you are grieving


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 4, 2009)

I cant help with transport but I could get some moeny I dont have paypal but I could donate to you through the foum. 

Or I ould send it to Zin and she send both of ours to you or send it directly to you.

PM me and let me know


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 4, 2009)

I've been telling Cathy for a long time that the next rabbit I took into my home would be from her. I didn't expect it to happen this soon, but I've had that thought in my mind for a long time. There was a brief period of time that I thought a lionhead would be a better fit for my family, since my husband wanted a smaller rabbit than Elf...but then I showed him a photo of a lionhead and he told me that wasn't what he was thinking. So...I showed him mini rex photos and he thought that was a good fit for us. 
I know it will be MY rabbit...and the rabbit will own the rest of the family...but I am wanting to make hubby happy, as well. I know Cathy breeds for personality. I was glad to learn that her boys are cuddlers and like to snuggle under her chin. 

I know that rexes are known for their amazing personalities. My Chaucer was a trip and was full of antics. I was known as the "bunny lady" at Florida State University, because she would go out on the green with me on a halter and leash and hop up to say hello to all the people passing by while I studied.

I have to admit, I've always said I'd get another all black rex...so the fact that he was available right exactly when I needed a cuddler...just feels like fate. 

It sounds like I may need help to do this by plane. Anyone who wants to donate by paypal can do so to my [email protected] account. Make sure you make a note to tell me who you are on the boards so I can find a picture of your bunny and do a drawing for you...which will be posted AND the original mailed to you. 10% of ANY donation will be going to Patti...to Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. I know I need help, but I'll feel better if some of it goes to charity, too. If you need to mail a check, send me a PM and I will give you my snail mail address. 

I can't tell you how much all of this means to me, everyone. I am trying so hard here at work not to burst into tears, but it still happens now and then. I wish my students were more understanding. They haven't been able to control their spring fever...even today when I'm so sad. 

Thank you again to everyone who has posted in her rainbow bridge thread and for all the wonderful PMs. I didn't do everything right with Elf throughout her life, but I learned SO much as soon as I became a member of RO...I truly believe she wouldn't have been as happy and healthy as she was through the years without the inspiration and knowledge gained from this forum, and all the wonderful people here.

I can't imagine my life without a rabbit.

I can't imagine my life without all of you.


----------



## irishbunny (May 4, 2009)

Aw I hope you can get the little guy! I always find that getting another rabbit soon after you loose one is helpful, it keeps you busy caring for them and getting to know them and their personality.

Good Luck!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 4, 2009)

A new bunny won't take Elf's place but will help heal the hole in your heart that her passing caused. I am glad that you are going to find a new bunny...I found that if I lost a pet, nothing helped me heal quicker than a new face in my house. And whoever that bunny might be, he/she is going to be so loved and have a great home.

Wish I was further downstate in NY as I would do a driving leg...if you need anything, let me know - I can donate a rabbit sign if folks want to contribute to get your bunny home to you...PM me if you are interested.

:hug: to you and your family - 

Denise


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2009)

I am pleased to hear that you are giving another bunny the chance of a wonderful life, Minda, and having had a Rex, I know how awesome they are. Of course, Elf is irreplaceable, but I'm sure she would be happy knowing another fur baby is going to help ease your pain .

If you are going with the flight, I can help a little 

And hugs to your daughter - it must be a difficult image to forget 

Jan


----------



## jcl_24 (May 5, 2009)

Minda,
The fact you want another bunny "soon" is a testament to the love and happiness Elf brought into you and your family's lives.

I'm on the wrong continent to help with transport but hope it can be worked out 

Jo xx


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2009)

I have a confirmed $90 toward getting Poe home!!! Yayy!

Patti! You are wonderful. Tell me what kind of artwork you want...clay? egg? drawing? pen and ink?

Steve and Jen....You rock!!! Same thing....tell me what you want so I can do it this week and mail it out!

Kat....Thank you!!! I know things are tight for you right now, too, so your generosity means a lot to me! What kind of artwork can I do for you?

Denise...I know you're an artist yourself, but please let me know what I can create for you as a thank you!

Have I mentioned how much this forum helps warm my heart?







Minda


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I have a confirmed $90 toward getting Poe home!!! Yayy!
> 
> Patti! You are wonderful. Tell me what kind of artwork you want...clay? egg? drawing? pen and ink?
> 
> ...






Can you do this picture if it is to much let me know? That was a great day filled with great memories. And they look so good together. Make sure you sign it so when you hit it big I can say I have a Minda orginal


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2009)

There are a lot of shadows, so I'll have to take some artistic liberties, but I will definitely give it a go!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 6, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I have a confirmed $90 toward getting Poe home!!! Yayy!
> 
> Patti! You are wonderful. Tell me what kind of artwork you want...clay? egg? drawing? pen and ink?
> 
> ...


If you can do another egg for me for my friend's birthday, I'll be more than happy to make another donation the same as the first one.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 6, 2009)

:mail2:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 6, 2009)

If you still need more, I can help too.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> There are a lot of shadows, so I'll have to take some artistic liberties, but I will definitely give it a go!



If its to hard let me know 

I have no idea about drawing


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 6, 2009)

What about getting a bunny IN Florida? Trying to arrange transport across the country seems silly when so many bunnies need homes closer to you!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have a confirmed $90 toward getting Poe home!!! Yayy!
> ...



Absolutely!!! Two Eggs, comin' up!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2009)

Thank you, Stan! Egg for you, too!!!

Hilde, you'll have to let me know what I can create for you!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 6, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> ...


No, no......I meant just one egg for my friends birthday. One of your beautiful eggs is worth much more than I contributed. More $$ on it's way - for one egg. Her b-day is June 18th. Hopefully, that is enough time to get it made. Thank you!!! She will be so excited.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 6, 2009)

Peg!!! Thank you!!!! Who am I creating for you and in what medium?


----------



## TinysMom (May 6, 2009)

Minda - you don't have to make me anything - but if you want to - choose any rabbit(s) you want I guess and make it in any medium?

I'd say do Tiny & Miss Bea - but right now I'm really missing them both...so perhaps Zeus or Darla or Harriet - or maybe Harley. 

Tell you what - I'll post some pictures here and you pick the one you think you'd enjoy doing the most - ok?





Minnie Pearl















Maggie May - who isn't a heart bun - but has gorgeous markings




















Harley Quinn - a definite heart bunny - and Miss Bea's grandson















Harriet - another heart bunny















Zeus and Miss Bea


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 6, 2009)

My New Zeland Mr. Z looks and acts just like this one(white). They look like twins.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 7, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> Hilde, you'll have to let me know what I can create for you!


Could you do a picture or painting of White Chocolate, my "grand-bunny"? Tomorrow will be one year since we lost her .
I'd like my daughter to have something to take with her to college.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 7, 2009)

Sounds perfect! Bunny portraits coming up!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 7, 2009)

Everyone, you are all so wonderful!!! With everything paid and people who are sending, we are DONE!!! Poe can come home!!!

Patti, I will be making a donation to GRR in the name of all of these wonderful bunny lovers.

Cathy, they told me I needed to know the first name, last name, address and phone number of the sender as well as the receiver. I need to know Poe's weight and the weight of the carrier. 

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Poe is coming HOME!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 7, 2009)

OMG that's so great! I'm so happy for you!

I cant wait until Poe is with you and we can follow his story 

I must say, that 'our' donation wasn't really anything to do with me. Steve found the thread, and donated all by himself without even telling me lol- but I wanted to help as well, I just can't take any credit for it!  We both decided that we'd rather you got to keep the donation as well rather than spending money mailing a drawing to us 

:hug:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 7, 2009)

Yeah I am so glad. I was just done sending you a PM and saw there was a update. 

I am so excited. I cant waite to see pictures of the new little guy. 

Now I can't waite to see pictures 

Cathy can you post a few I know there is one but can we see a few more


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (May 7, 2009)

I've had a pretty rubbish day for the most part, but this has made me smile just before bed 

So pleased for you and for Poe - any ideas when he'll be making his trip?

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Everyone, you are all so wonderful!!! With everything paid and people who are sending, we are DONE!!! Poe can come home!!!
> 
> Patti, I will be making a donation to GRR in the name of all of these wonderful bunny lovers.
> 
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 7, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> We both decided that we'd rather you got to keep the donation as well rather than spending money mailing a drawing to us
> 
> :hug:


Not that we don't LOVE your drawings, mind. I finally framed the beautiful drawing you sent us of Dotty last week and it's sitting on the shelf in our hallway. Dotty herself inspected it on her way up the stairs the other day and gave it the nose twitch of approval


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 7, 2009)

Yay! I can't wait to see pictures of Poe in his new home. I happy to have had a small part in bringing your new little fellow home!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 7, 2009)

Minda Congratulations on your new edition. I cant wait to watch Poe grow up.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 8, 2009)

Cathy is going to take Poe to the vet, and it will take me a few days to get the money to her for the plane ticket.

sooon!


sooooooon!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Jenk (May 8, 2009)

Minda,

My apologies for not seeing your original post sooner. (I don't follow the Rainbow Bridge forum anymore; it causes me too much anxiety. )

I am extremely sorry for and saddened by your loss. Your photos of Elf changedmy view of the Palomino breed, whichI've since added to my "dream bun" list. Elf was--and will always be--a very special bun. Only now, she's jumping freely in wide fields of clover with other furry loved ones....Oh, dear...Nowstart the water works....:cry2

No one judges you forletting another bun into your life so soon. No bun can replace Elf, as you well know. But another*bun*dle of fuzz can ease the pain andput your focus back where it ought be: on love.

My deepest symapthieson your loss; my heartfelt hope forgreat experiences with yournew baby luv-bun.

Jenk


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 8, 2009)

Jenk,

Thank you. This forum has meant so much to me in this past week. I can't tell you how many times I've just been on...quietly re-reading posts I've made about Elf over the years, crying and remembering. So many have reached out to me and every one means so much.

Give your luxurious rexes some ear skritches for me.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 9, 2009)

Minda, I am so happy that you will be adding a new rabbit to your family. When Peg told me about Zeus, I knew it was right...... I feel this is right for you as well. We are all full of love for these lovely little creatures and without one, I feel many of us would be lost.

I remember when you said that one day you would be calling Cathy for a bunny..... we didn't know it would be this soon and I sure wish you still had Elf, but this is a way to help heal your family's pain from her loss. It's also great to home any bunny!

*on a strange note: Just this week, Lexi had a project in school to rewrite a Poe poem into a fairy tale...... Bridal Ballad. She did and the "magical beings" that helped save the day were bunnies...... I never think of bunnies when I think of Edgar Alan Poe.... or I didn't. LOL!*


----------



## Nonamebunni (May 9, 2009)

im happy that you will get your new bunny soon=]


----------



## DeniseJP (May 9, 2009)

Minda:

My donation is on its way to you via snail mail... it is so great to see everyone here pulling together to get Poe home.

That is going to be one loved little bun when he steps off the plane. I could see many RO members welcoming him with you and your family, holding signs, if we could be at the airport with you!

Congratulations... I am so happy for you and your family. 

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 9, 2009)

Thank you, all! He will be coming home to welcome arms.



Thank you, Kat for all the goodies!!!!


----------



## jcl_24 (May 9, 2009)

^^^^ Wow, all prepared 

Keep us posted RE Poe's arrivalMinda.

Love from
Jo xx


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 9, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Thank you, all! He will be coming home to welcome arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kat for all the goodies!!!!



Your welcome.

Hope all enjoy I did not even think about Poe being to young. all well he has a good collection started.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 11, 2009)

Do we know when Poe comes home yet?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 11, 2009)

CAAAAAAAAANT WAIT!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 11, 2009)

Yes, keep us posted as to the scheduled day of his arrival!

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 11, 2009)

I just checked my bank account. The bunny money is "processing" from PayPal.  I should be able to write the check to send to Cathy today!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 11, 2009)

Can we get a picture of Poe (cute neame btw) are you keeping that name?

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 12, 2009)

Hopefully vet on Saturday and flight next week. I'll be spending the weekend building his new cage and re-bunny-proofing the house. Elf wasn't much of a chewer after age 2, so lots of cords need to be covered.


----------



## momof2buns (May 12, 2009)

How exciting!! I can't wait to see lots of pics! Congrats Minda Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 12, 2009)

Just reading this thread now! Minda, if you need any tips on flying a bunny, we flew Skyler from JAK Rabbitry in Pennsylvania to us in Alaska last April and it went great. I have lots of helpful hints if you're interested.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 12, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Just reading this thread now! Minda, if you need any tips on flying a bunny, we flew Skyler from JAK Rabbitry in Pennsylvania to us in Alaska last April and it went great. I have lots of helpful hints if you're interested.


Absolutely! Especially on the "picking up" end of things, since I'll be doing the receiving not the sending. 

ETA: Cathy has been absolutely fantastic throughout this whole thing. I highly recommend her as a breeder (and friend). She's on top of everything and hasn't complained once about me sending so many emails and questions. :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 12, 2009)

Yay! One lucky little bunny is getting near to going to a wonderful new life 

Kudos to you too, Cathy, for being so helpful :hug:

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (May 12, 2009)

YAY!

Keep us posted - I am so excited for you and can't wait to read about Poe's adventures!

Denise


----------



## Jenk (May 12, 2009)

Minda,

Have you lived with a Mini Rex before? Have you _any_ idea what you're in for?  You see lil' Poe givin' the camera the one-eye? There's a definite sense of sassiness. You will never have a dull moment, that's for sure. 

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


>


----------



## kirbyultra (May 13, 2009)

He looks a lot like my Kirby, but without the white marks. :shock:Kirby gives me that look too!

Best of luck with getting him home!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 13, 2009)

how odd...there were a bunch of photos of my first mini rex, Chaucer right here.....and now they're gone.... let me try again.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 14, 2009)

I like the pics of Chaucer - especially the one with the bubbles!.

How are you and your family doing?

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 14, 2009)

I think Poe is going to help your family heal and it will be good to have a bunny in the house again. I don't think I could live without a bunny or dog anymore. It wouldn't feel like home!

Elf was a special girl and we will all miss her forever. I'm glad tho, that you have chosen to take in another little rabbit to love. Cathy is awesome! if I could get anymore - I'd go to her for them!


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2009)

I'm just seeing this now Minda and I am sooo excited for you!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

Starting some thank you artwork...

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2009)

Is that mine? I'm so excited. My friend is going to keel over when I give her the egg for her birthday. I bought one of those bunny stands like I got for mine to go with it.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

yep! doing yours first Patti!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2009)

I'm totally captivated watching you work on it!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 16, 2009)

First time watching it too. Had no idea how it was done. My wife is watching too.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

all the guidelines take a long time...I am looking forward to the waxing...sooon soooon


----------



## DeniseJP (May 16, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Starting some thank you artwork...
> 
> Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy



Wow! Very cool stuff!

Denise


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2009)

Eeeeekkk! The bunnies you drew are awesome!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

one more circle of bunnies to sketch and then it's on to the wax!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy About to start adding wax to the egg!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

grabbing dinner and I'll be back


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy Back on the air!


----------



## Spring (May 16, 2009)

You're so talented Minda!  So interesting watching you work..
Poe is beyond adorable as well!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

Thank you!!!

I am getting tired, so I'm going to stop for the night. Not good to do it when I'm sleepy...I don't want to make mistakes. Thank you to everyone who came and watched!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy ...Back up and adding wax to the egg!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 17, 2009)

Minda, gosh your hands are so steady. I'd be shaking if I tried anything like that. You are so talented.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2009)

:shock:AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2009)

Taking a Break to go get my nails done 

I'll be on later!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Taking a Break to go get my nails done
> 
> I'll be on later!!!


Good I am going out for a bit!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2009)

There has been an egging break today as I got sick at the nail salon, about 7 times on the way home from the nail salon, on the sidewalk on the way inside the house from my vehicle and then again in the bathroom when I got inside. Either I ate something wrong, or my son gave me something. Ugh...

Anyway!!! 

The latest email from Cathy contained Poe PHOTOS!!!!

Here's the email first...



> LOL! He did great! Got the health cert. No problems. The vet said he would have taken him in a heartbeat. Could not get over how calm and sweet he is! He called the other vet in to see him. Said most of the rabbits he sees totally "skitz out" on him. And he couldn't get over how easily I could handle him, flip him over, show his teeth, check his feet, etc. (Loved his name! Especially for a Black bunny!) He only weighs 1 lb. 14oz. at 9 weeks. He's going to be tiny, like his dad.
> 
> I'm attaching 3 photo's of him. Will check weather reports and check with my boss tomorrow to see when I can take some time. Will let you know!



I am so excited about having him home!!! Here are the photos!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 17, 2009)

OHMYGOSSSSH! He's so teeny-weeny!!! 

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (May 17, 2009)

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2009)

Minda is taking a food break but cam is up again!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 17, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Minda is taking a food break but cam is up again!


Yay! I'm watching!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2009)

I have a feeling that Poe's flight may be diverted to Daytona Beach, lol!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I have a feeling that Poe's flight may be diverted to Daytona Beach, lol!


no, but he will visit for his neuter 

Tomorrow afternoon I'll be covering over the green, putting the egg in the final dye and then taking the wax off!!! Hope you get to watch.


----------



## JimD (May 17, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Yay! I'm watching!!


Was that cool or what??


----------



## Spring (May 17, 2009)

Darn! Missed it! 
Will have to try to catch it tomorrow!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling that Poe's flight may be diverted to Daytona Beach, lol!
> ...


I hope so too. I get home around 4:30 - dang filters at work; I can't watch there.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2009)

Heehee....just noticed the "Poe" tatt in his ear - very cool. I hope you're feeling better Minda. Strange,I got really sick a few weeks ago at the nail salon. I didn't actually lose it, but I had to leave before I was finished. I felt hypoglycemic.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 17, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh He's so cute and so little


----------



## Boz (May 17, 2009)

Awwww! He's soo adorable! omg!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 18, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy -Ukranian Batik Egg in a Celtic Rabbit Pattern-finishing it today!


----------



## Spring (May 18, 2009)

YAY!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 18, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy -Ukranian Batik Egg in a Celtic Rabbit Pattern-finishing it today!


I'm there but not seeing any video.... I'll hang on though!


----------



## missyscove (May 18, 2009)

It's incredible to watch you work.
And, now we get to see your lovely nails at the same time.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 18, 2009)

I am sooooooo excited!!! The egg is awesome. BTW....nails look great too. I will continue to monitor my eggs progress throughout the evening.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 18, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> It's incredible to watch you work.
> And, now we get to see your lovely nails at the same time.


I told the guy who does my nails that people all over the world would be looking at them.... so make them good! hehe


----------



## DeniseJP (May 18, 2009)

Oh, Poe is adorable! He is going to be so loved and he has no idea! Pictures please.. .please keep us updated!

Denise


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 18, 2009)

The egg looks great can you do a live stream when you do my picture that would be so cool


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 18, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy -WAX IS COMING OFF NOW!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 18, 2009)

I feel like such a voyeur:biggrin2:.. those nails are HAWT!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 18, 2009)

He is so cute!!! And I love the name tattooed in his ear--I normally don't like the tats, but that's prolly cuz my bunnies' say imaginative things like "S7" or "MXQ78".


----------



## Spring (May 18, 2009)

Amazing!  Looks AWESOME!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 18, 2009)

It's done!!! I'll try to take photos tomorrow or Wednesday in the daylight (what there is of it in this rain). I will varnish it, let it dry and then send it on its way! 

I start Stan's Egg tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I start Stan's Egg tomorrow!!!


:bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 19, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> It's done!!! I'll try to take photos tomorrow or Wednesday in the daylight (what there is of it in this rain). I will varnish it, let it dry and then send it on its way!
> 
> I start Stan's Egg tomorrow!!!


Squeels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 20, 2009)

OK, so yesterday I had a meeting after school. It ran until 6 pm, and then hubby told me we were going to a sneak preview of Terminator 4. That ran until 10ish. I was pooped by the time I got home so no egging last night.

After work today, we picked up hubby after work, splashed through traffic to SAM's Club and did our bulk shopping. Then we grabbed something to eat. I spent the rest of the night doing my report cards. Now I have 2 weeks left of school, but the grades are already done. Tell me how THAT makes any sense??? Anyway, I didn't have a chance to do any artwork tonight, either. ...sigh... 

I'd love for tomorrow to be an artwork day, but that means I'll be folding clothes at light speed to get to it!  yep....sounds like a plan!

Cathy and I are trying to figure out a way to get Poe here, but the wind and rain are making that difficult. My kids are really looking forward to him being here. They're arguing about who's room his cage will be in. I think he might have to take turns. Each month he'll be in one room or the other...and maybe I will get a turn every third month out in the living room with me.  OH the love this bunny will receive!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 21, 2009)

Poe is tiny! How adorable!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 23, 2009)

OK, sorry about that! This week was crazy! I have finished my report cards, now 

Tomorrow I should be able to do some egging


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2009)

WOOHOO! I am home!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 24, 2009)

Patti's Egg. It's being varnished and I am watching the weather carefully. I can already hear the thunder...

[align=center]





















My son and daughter are working on eggs, too. They don't want to be left out. This is my daughter's first egg. My son isn't done with his first yet.










[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 24, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 24, 2009)

Im watching but I can't chat 'cause I don't have a twitter account


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 24, 2009)

there's a "Chat" button you can click on and you don't need twitter


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 24, 2009)

It wont work for me. It tells me I need to log in


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 24, 2009)

Eeeek!!!! It's so gorgeous. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 24, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> there's a "Chat" button you can click on and you don't need twitter


Nice start to the egg.

This is the message i get after I try chatting it sends to login then I hit cancel and it says "_*You cannot speak in this room slow: This room is in slow mode, you can chat only once a minute pause: Chat in the room is currently suppended*_"


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 24, 2009)

that is odd becuz there are people chatting


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 24, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> that is odd becuz there are people chatting


But none of the guest can chat, just those who have accounts


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

It is so cute. It is so gorgeous says Mrs. Pet_Bunny. We are thrilled to watch the livebroadcast.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

Wow! You are writing Chinese on the Egg! :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

Do you have space to sign your name on the egg?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 24, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Wow! You are writing Chinese on the Egg! :biggrin2:


LOL I'm _trying_ to write Chinese  

I'm not very good though


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 24, 2009)

I always sign and date the egg on the bottom


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 24, 2009)

I keep on missing it! But Stan's egg looks good so far


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy Making Stan's Egg!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 25, 2009)

I'm hooked into watching again. It is so facinating.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (May 25, 2009)

It looks beautiful! But I can't do the chat anymore at livestream  You need a Twitter account now for that to work


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 25, 2009)

I can't wait to see Stan's egg. I'm so happy about everything that everyone is doing/getting and just how much all of you care about each other. RO definitely is a special place.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

Broadcasting live now! See me at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/elf-mommy About to take the wax off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 25, 2009)

Wax is coming off. :clapping:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

It's off!!! 

Here's the video if you missed it:

[ame]http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1561705[/ame]


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

I'll clean it up and take some photos tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Minda. 

It's so fantastic to see Pebbles and Bebe on the egg. 

It is so neat that you have 2different views of each of them too. :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2009)

With your photos, it was so hard to pick out which ones I wanted to use.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 26, 2009)

Wow Minda that egg is Beautiful. 

How does one go about ordering an egg?

Susan


----------



## Numbat (May 26, 2009)

Wow that egg is so beautiful! How talented of you 

I love how you can tell it's Pebbles and Bebe!


----------



## cheryl (May 26, 2009)

Aww..i wish i was talented like that.....you do such a fantastic job Minda.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 30, 2009)

Poe arrives home today doesn't he????

Minda I love your new Signature.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 30, 2009)

WOW! Marvelous signature!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Poe arrives home today doesn't he????
> 
> Minda I love your new Signature.


yes yes!!! I just got the email from Cathy saying she's on the way to the airport. I made a new blog for Poe and have posted all of our communication about him coming home. 

And thank you! I got the idea in the middle of the night....scribbled a quick sketch in the notebook I keep next to my bed, and then had to get up today and ink it up.  I posted a larger version at the top of the new blog.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 30, 2009)

YAY!!!! 

Can't wait to hear about Poe's arrival in your home. I bet your kids are just going to love him, too!

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

updates in his blog!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry it's taken me so long. The end of school had me frazzled for a while. It's time to get back into my thank you artwork, and then a creation for the next auction. Stan and Patti's eggs will be mailed out tomorrow!!!

Stan's Egg:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 11, 2009)

All I can say about Stan's egg is W.O.W!!!! It is incredible.

I'm looking forward to receiving mine!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 11, 2009)

That is beautiful! Thanks Minda. :hug2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

Minda that is 1 amazing egg you did.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 11, 2009)

Simply breathtakingly beautiful! You are SO talented....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you 

Cathy...what is Poe's birthday?


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 11, 2009)

Poe was born on Friday the 13th, March 13, 2009... (I sent the pedigree with him. Did you get it?)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL yes! I forgot to look on it for the birthday...silly me!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 11, 2009)

An all black bunny named after an author who writes spooky tales, born on Friday the 13th...what could be more appropriate?


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 11, 2009)

Most definitely! :agree


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 11, 2009)

:shock2:Wow, Minda. I love the egg.

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 12, 2009)

My wife is awe stunned, it's gorgeous, it's amazing, it's fabulous, it's lovely... She can't wait to get her hands on it. "Thanks a million!" she says.


----------

